
GDPR = a lot of spam in my inbox - appdrag
Just today alone i got something like 50 GDPR emails from companies telling me they have updated their policies. And its like that since a week. Am i the only one thinking this is crazy and useless?
======
celticninja
I have had loads, many of them are telling me that they will no longer be able
to email me unless I respond. Which means I get a load less spam email from
next week.

------
dawnerd
One good thing from it is quite a few ask you to confirm to keep getting
newsletters.

------
ryanlol
GDPR isn't to blame here, the companies are. Just stop working with the
companies that emailed you.

~~~
icedchai
It absolutely is to blame. I didn't care about the privacy policy the first
time, and I don't care about it now.

~~~
ryanlol
If the company had done their job before, they wouldn’t be emailing you now.

